# آلية عمل مكاتب الاستشارات الصناعية في الوطن العربي



## بو مشاري (18 نوفمبر 2007)

أعزائي وأخواني ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكركم على كل ما تبذلوه من أجل الارتقاء والنهوض بالصناعة وصقل ما أكتسبتموه أثناء دراستكم للهندسة الصناعية ولكن اين مكاتب الاستشارات الصناعية كسائر المكاتب الأخرى الهندسة المدنية وكذلك المحاماة وأيضا التدقيق والمحاسبة ...
من الممكن جميع الأفكار التي طرحت في هذا القسم أن تقدم كخدمة للشركات والقطاع الخاص ويمكن استيعاب الشباب الخريجين من قسم الهندسة الصناعية في هذه المكاتب .. على سبيل المثال أي مشروع صناعي يجب أن يشرف عليه مكتب للاستشارات الصناعية ويكون لديه الكوادر المتخصصة أبتداء من دراسة الجدوى الفنية والاقتصادية ومن ثم الاشراف على تصميم المنشأة وأنظمة السلامة مرورا بعمليات التشغيل والطاقة الأنتاجية للآلات الى أن يتم تسليم المفتاح . 
أتمنى مشاركاتكم ....... شكرا


----------



## بيت لحم (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*الاستشارات الهندسية*

اوافقك اخي الكريم في كل ما قلته,,,:56: 
كما ان المهندس الصناعي يعمل في الشركات الاستشارية التي تعنى بتطوير الاداء الاداري للمؤسسات عن طريق شهادات الجودة الخاصة بالمنشأة المعنية..


----------



## الساحق الماحق (25 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي ابو مشاري الفكرة رائعة ومن الممكن أن نبدأ بتصنيف القطاعات الصناعية أولاً حتى يسهل ادراج الصناعات.


----------



## بو مشاري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم المسألة تحتاج ألى ألية عمل أي بمعنى صلاحيات يقوم بها المكتب كرسم مخطط الهنسي الماكينات وكذلك تحديد مساحة layout وأنظمة السلامة للمصنع


----------



## بو مشاري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

آسف وكذلك دراسة الجدوى الأقتصادية للمصنع بشكل عام تصميم مخطط المنشأة


----------

